# im thinking on buying a 200sx



## hutchy180 (Aug 12, 2010)

im thinking of selling my impreza for a 200sx and im a little stuck on which i prefer, i have been lookin all over ebay and autotrader and i have noticed there are two types with different front headlights? am i right in beleiving they are the same car and that is the only difference? any help would be appreciated and also would like to know which one people prefer more? cheers


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

what kind of impreza? rs2.5 gc8??? 

you could be downgrading your vehicle


----------



## hutchy180 (Aug 12, 2010)

its onli a classic wrx mate standard.. im bored of the 4wd feeling and wna go at rwd.. i have always like the 200sx's jus never really though about getting one,, iv seen a few with body kits on them and they look remind me of an r33 but i also like the front end of the kouki s14 i fink its called, correct me if im wrong, is ther any real difference tho?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

ahh an aussie are ye?

up here(in canada) a 200sx is









i dont know why nissan couldnt have called them all the same thing...

so you're thinkin of an s13 or an s14 (im more used to chassis codes anyways)

between the two id go for an s14 and then get the s15 front end... thats the sex on wheels for s-chassis cars...

very good cars to mod, and dont need any engine mods to go out drifting... all you need is an good 2way lsd, upgraded coil over suspension and better brake rotors and pads... later down the road once you have burnt out the stock clutch upgrading to one that can handle more abuse is worth it...


----------



## hutchy180 (Aug 12, 2010)

nahh i am from england mate and il show you which ones im on about, ther both s14's just one has got a different from end to the other

1998 NISSAN 200 SX 2.0 Touring 2dr Coupe 

compared to this one

1999 NISSAN 200 SX 2.0 Touring


by the data they both show they seem to be the same jus different front ends, im proberly being extremely thick here with this quiestion but just wanted to know from someone else


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the black one for sure...  more agressive styling looks more sleek too... the maroon one looks kind of like an R33...

it was a factory face lift they did just prior to the release of the s15

the 1998 maroon is refered to as "zenki" whjere as the 1999 is refered to as kouki...

although if i was you i would do a little digging before you jump into it...

according to wiki Nissan 240SX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the zenki style stopped in 1996 and the kouki went from 1997-1998... so unless wiki is wrong i dont see how there could have been a 1999 s14... but who knows how it worked over there in england...


----------



## hutchy180 (Aug 12, 2010)

im not interested in either of them cars by the way, they were just an example of the types of car i waz on about, for the money i wanna spend there are far far better out there with a lot less mileage too haha id much rather have the kouki though for me they look far better


----------

